# We've Been MIA! Charmander!



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry I've been lost on here. Many different laptop issues have been keeping me away from alot of forums. I have so many forums I go on, but then my laptop went !BOOM!, so I lost my bookmarks with them all, so sometimes don't remember the ones I go on, lol. But here are new Charmander pictures.

Rolling and stretching on the floor.

































SKILLZ.









Catnip Toy









Wanting it back after I took it to get him to pose.









Nummy feetz!









Want to guess how this ended? Haha.









Playing with Bruno's hotdog toy.









Itch, itch!









Prowling off...


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

So adorable, and hilarious. He's so handsome.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, he's grown so much! Charmander is really a stunning boy. I adore that first picture...his little feets are so cute!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww...he's gotten so BIG!! Where's the little kitten you posted about before?! I luffs him!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww what a charming lil fella!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's pretty. How old is he?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such a gorgeous boy! At some angles he looks exactly like Murphy.


----------

